# Calmness In The Rush



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 11, 2005)

*WE BRING YOU THE OFFICIAL RELEASE OF*​*A GURBANI ALBUM…*​​* ‘CALMNESS IN THE RUSH’*​​*Music with a difference, Kirtan with a difference!!!*​*For all the youth out there, this is a chance for you to understand Gurbani in a totally new light with soul stirring melodies and beats!!!*​ 
*This is an album of Gurbani Shabads, which originate from the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (the holy scriptures, the ‘word’, our living Guru, of the Sikhs today). We all listen to various types of music alongside which, we should endeavour NOT to forget the words of our Guru and to keep alive our faith, religion and culture. This is an initiative to help the youth who do not understand Gurbani, and to help them to do so through a medium they are familiar with i.e music. ‘Kirtan’ the ‘singing of shabads’ plays a key role in the Sikh Faith and whether it be classical, folk, etc. music is very much part of our religion, heritage and culture. *

*The main essence of music is to emphasise a message or mood through which words alone cannot do. Music is there to create and stir feelings in our heart and soul. Music is there for us through times of sorrow and joy. With this album we want to get across the message of Gurbani and its meanings, words, which can help us emotionally, mentally, physically and ultimately, spiritually. *

*The album includes a booklet with translations of each shabad in English, alongside which, there is commentary after each track explaining the meaning of each shabad and how Gurbani can help us in our day to day life.*

*So log onto the website today and order your copy online!!!*
*www.calmnessintherush.com*​*(scroll down to view poster or click on attachment)*
*Website includes sample tracks……check it out!!*

*Mind blowing music by some of the best music producers around!!*

*Music composed by : **            Surinder Bachan*
*Solo vocalist :                         **Amrit Kaur*
*Rhythm arranged by :            **Sunil Kalyan       *
*Instruments; *
*       Rabab, Guitar, *
*       Keyboard, Mandolin :     **Salman Ashraf*
*Chorus composed by :          **Shivani Bachan (backing vocalists)*
*Engineered; *
*       mixed and mastered :     **Mauro*
*Indian music :                         **Bashment Studio (Kumar Heera)       *
*Support :                                 **Nishu Bachan, Harjit Singh, Gurcharan Singh*

*(note: website will be continuously updated)*


----------



## chiecapri (Aug 11, 2005)

Dear CC, You are great in just 17. May god bless you everywhere. Keep this spirit all the life.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 11, 2005)

_SGGS 228_

I am a worthless sinner


----------



## Arvind (Aug 12, 2005)

Dear CC, Thanks for the wonderful sewa.

Regards, Arvind.


----------

